# DVD+/-RW writing without packet writing (old)

## Headrush

Seems to be a little confusion about the new packet writing features in some newer kernels.

Because the DVD+RW format allows a true UDF file system, you can write to them without using packet writing.

You do not need to apply any packet writing patches to the kernel to use this method of DVD+RW writing.

I'll explain how I have it running.

 Make sure to you compile UDF support into your kernel.

File systems -> CD-ROM/DVD File Systems

 Edit you /etc/fstab and make sure you have two entries. One for accessing DVD in "normal" mode and one for accessing in writing mode.

```
/dev/hdb                /mnt/dvdrw      udf             noauto,noatime,unhide,users,rw          0 0

/dev/hdb                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,noatime,ro,users                 0 0

```

My burner device location is /dev/hdb. Change this to point to your burner location.

 Make sure you have the folder needed for the mount points.

```
mkdir /mnt/cdrom

mkdir /mnt/dvdrw

```

 To format a new disc

```
dvd+rw-format /dev/hdb

mkudffs /dev/hdb
```

dvd+rw-format is from the dvd+rw-tools package and mkudffs is from the udftools package which you may need to emerge.

The media must NOT be mounted when you perform these commands.

 Mount the writeable disc and change permissions.

```
mount /dev/hdb /mnt/dvdrw

chmod a+rw /mnt/dvdrw
```

You only have to change the permissions the first time you mount the writeable disc.

 You should now be able to copy to the folder as any user now.

 Make sure to unmount the disc when done.

 For KDE users, make two device icons on your desktop. One for DVDROM access and one for DVD+RW access.

(You can name them whatever you want)

Under the device properties both will point to /dev/hdb, but the mount points will be different.

In addition make sure to unclick the read-only property for the writer. You can now use the desktop icons to mount and unmount both.

 As mentioned by NeddySeagoon, Every rw mount costs a superblock write and the media life is only about 1000 writes. When the superblock is dead, the data is gone. So tried to minimize your number of mounts. Either mount only when you needed to write or leave mounted if you leave your system on.The definitive reference that explains UDF/DVD+RW burning is at http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

Edit: This is probably outdated and/or requires changes due to the advances with media mounting included in the newest DEs.Last edited by Headrush on Wed Dec 21, 2005 12:58 am; edited 14 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jubenvi,

You should only mount your DVD+RW read/write when you want to write to it. Every rw mount costs a superblock write and the media life is only about 1000 writes.

When the superblock is dead, the data is gone.

There is a good reference here, if you have not found it.

http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

----------

## Headrush

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> jubenvi,
> 
> You should only mount your DVD+RW read/write when you want to write to it. Every rw mount costs a superblock write and the media life is only about 1000 writes.
> 
> When the superblock is dead, the data is gone.

 

That is why I have the two mount points. Maybe I should add that.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> There is a good reference here, if you have not found it.
> 
> http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

 

Ya, I've read that several times. I thought I would try to explain because it there stills seems to be some confusion.  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jubenvi,

I saw your two mount points but they both contain the rw option.

You can mount the media read only as often as you like. There is a feature in the UDF filesystem that makes the media as 'dirty' on a rw mount. Thats what costs the write, even if nothing has changed.

----------

## Headrush

NeddySeagoon, that rw on /mnt/cdrom was a typo, good catch.

So only a read-write mount costs a superblock. Do you think that is clear enough in instructions?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jubenvi,

Yep. Looks good to me now.

----------

## Cintra

Well guys. I learnt something new today!  :Smile: 

Thanks for the clear description.. its working fine on small stuff. Will be interesting to see how large files are handled..

regards

Edit.. is awfully slow unmounting UDF and mounting nonUDF. I have copied some music folders OK, but playback hangs now and then, whereas packet writing is without these drawbacks. What is your experience?

----------

## Headrush

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Edit.. is awfully slow unmounting UDF and mounting nonUDF. I have copied some music folders OK, but playback hangs now and then, whereas packet writing is without these drawbacks. What is your experience?

 

Could be the mount is slow due to the use of auto for filesystems in the fstab file. On my system it is as fast as before.

Probably slow on unmount because the burner is finishing writing its buffer/cache.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cintra,

The umount after a write can be slow because of the associated sync.

Depending on what else the system is doing, the actual write to the media can be delayed. Also, if the media is new, it must be formatted. This is not always the 'background' operation it is claimed to be, so you have to wait for a part format too.

----------

## Cintra

Thanks Neddy (makes me laugh every time I think of him)

I'm aware of the delays from playing a lot with InCD on XP.. anyway I'll play around with this UDF method a while. Something is not good tho'.  

I apparently copied two music folders to my /mnt/udfwrite but after unmounting and finally mounting my 'ro' /mnt/nonUDF I find one of the folders contains no music files. the other does, but one of the tracks has been shortened to 10 seconds or so.. dead odd.

To test the music files I shouldn't have unmounted come to think of it.  Playing them back wouldn't have affected the mount count wear issue.

mvh

----------

## Cintra

 *jubenvi wrote:*   

>  *Cintra wrote:*   Edit.. is awfully slow unmounting UDF and mounting nonUDF. I have copied some music folders OK, but playback hangs now and then, whereas packet writing is without these drawbacks. What is your experience? 
> 
> Could be the mount is slow due to the use of auto for filesystems in the fstab file. On my system it is as fast as before.
> 
> Probably slow on unmount because the burner is finishing writing its buffer/cache.

 

What make of dvd burner do you have jubenvi? 

And how do you prepare a dvd+rw for udf writing, which already has been used for packet writing?

----------

## Headrush

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> What make of dvd burner do you have jubenvi? 
> 
> And how do you prepare a dvd+rw for udf writing, which already has been used for packet writing?

 

Cintra, I'm using a Sony 500DRU.  (I'm not out of town right now,  but I'm pretty sure that is it. I check for sure later tonight)

I'm pretty sure I used the mkudffs command right over a disc that had data on it before. It was data burned with K3B and growisofs and not packet writing.  I'll check later tonight and get back to you.

I have removed packet writing all together.

I predomintely use DVD+RW and only use CD-R for iso images when needed, so its just easier to save a couple hundred megs in a folder and burn to the DVD every so often.  No need to fool around with packet writing, and dev entries  and stuff like that.

----------

## Cintra

Thanks for your reply jubenvi 

I decided to order a NEC 3520A today, my old NEC 1100A being a bit outdated

I have also hashed packet writing for now, in case it was conflicting with the UDF writing alternative. But I still have trouble with the latter, the most frustrating being when its impossible to mount or unmount the device. Still more testing required..  :Wink: 

regards

----------

## Headrush

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> But I still have trouble with the latter, the most frustrating being when its impossible to mount or unmount the device. Still more testing required.. 
> 
> regards

 

How are you trying to unmount the disc? Command line or desktop device icon?

My drive is a Sony DRU-500A and it works fine.

Are there any errors when you unmount in dmesg or it just doesn't do it?

Does it just take a very long time to unmount or it doesn't unmount at all?

----------

## Headrush

Cintra, I did some further tests and everything seems to work perfectly.

Worked properly with command line and desktop icons. I copied a 700MB video and immediately unmounted the disc. Took a minute or so to sync up, but worked fine and unmounted.

You are formating when the disc is unmounted?

Did you change the permissions of the mount directory after the first mount?

Good Luck.

----------

## Cintra

Discovered a bunch of errors, including DMA not set on hdc, which is odd because in conf.d/hdparm I have:

```
hda_args="-m8 -u1 -c1 -d1"

hdb_args="-m8 -u1 -c1 -d1"

hdc_args="-qd1"

hdd_args="-qd1"
```

and

```
# hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=_NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A, FwRev=1.A1, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

```

so I clearly need better settings for hdc... BuffSize=0kB ?

regards

EDIT: after re-setting dma the first folder copy  was very fast. The next stalled and I found dma had been cleared again... very strange!

EDIT2: I'm running exhaustive media tests on XP at present, and it looks as though I have been unlucky enough to have used the only faulty media amongst my collection!  :Sad: 

Will now retry with new/tested media.

----------

## Headrush

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> so I clearly need better settings for hdc... BuffSize=0kB ?
> 
> 

 

Cintra, I'm not sure that means much for removeable media.

My output is almost identical.

```
hdparm -i /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Model=SONY DVD RW DRU-500A, FwRev=2.1a, SerialNo=DA4D3671

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:180,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode
```

and everything works fine. That's weird that it is resetting your dma.

By the way, I am using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r1 and udftools-1.0.0b-r4

----------

## Cintra

Thanks again jubenvi

I'm taking a rest until my new NEC turns up, since I'm getting nowhere fast, even with new Verbatim DVD+RW media.

btw, I have development-sources 2.6.10 & the same udftools as you.

regards

----------

## fs_mariner

Thanks... wonderful information! For any beginners like me... I had to emerge udftools obviously to run mkudffs, following the guide.

Also, what kernel are you running?  I get an error running mkudffs and after googling the error I found that some people are saying you need a udf packet-writing patch on your kernel.  Does this sound right? 

I'm  running a vanilla 2.6.10 kernel.

bash-2.05b# mkudffs /dev/hdc

trying to change type of multiple extents

(No spinup even happens on my drive.)

----------

## Cintra

Hei fs_mariner

the gentlemen above are better qualified ref UDF writing, with which I so far have had little success. On the other hand I do now have packet writing working well to dvd+rw on development-sources-2.6.10 with no patches at all.  See the thread on packet writing at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1941111#1941111

regards

btw, I did see your error

```
bash-2.05b# mkudffs /dev/hdc

trying to change type of multiple extents 
```

I believe it was just before I sorted out packet writing.

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *jubenvi wrote:*   

>  *Cintra wrote:*   so I clearly need better settings for hdc... BuffSize=0kB ?
> 
>  
> 
> Cintra, I'm not sure that means much for removeable media.
> ...

 

Well, I don't know if it really doesn't matter... I have quite the same output but k3b cannot tell how full the buffer is while burning a dvd. I don't think this is correct or wanted...

----------

## Headrush

 *andyknownasabu wrote:*   

> Well, I don't know if it really doesn't matter... I have quite the same output but k3b cannot tell how full the buffer is while burning a dvd. I don't think this is correct or wanted...

 

Can't be 100% sure, but I think it was on the K3b forum where I read the buffer feature doesn't work when burning some types of DVD with K3B. Has to do with how growisofs works or something to that effect.

----------

## ()

 *fs_mariner wrote:*   

> Also, what kernel are you running?  I get an error running mkudffs and after googling the error I found that some people are saying you need a udf packet-writing patch on your kernel.  Does this sound right? 
> 
> I'm  running a vanilla 2.6.10 kernel.
> 
> bash-2.05b# mkudffs /dev/hdc
> ...

 I have the exact same problem, nitro-sources-2.6.10-r4 kernel and a NEC nd-3500 writer. From what I understood I shouldn't have to set up the device for packet writing (the solution I found by googling suggests this)?

----------

## Headrush

 *fs_mariner wrote:*   

> Also, what kernel are you running?  I get an error running mkudffs and after googling the error I found that some people are saying you need a udf packet-writing patch on your kernel.  Does this sound right?

 

Packet writing and udf writing are two separate things. 

It's all explained at http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

I can assure you 100% that you DO NOT need a packet writing patch to the kernel to write to DVD+RW media. I am doing it right now!  :Smile: 

I am using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4

----------

## Cintra

 *() wrote:*   

>  *fs_mariner wrote:*   Also, what kernel are you running?  I get an error running mkudffs and after googling the error I found that some people are saying you need a udf packet-writing patch on your kernel.  Does this sound right? 
> 
> I'm  running a vanilla 2.6.10 kernel.
> 
> bash-2.05b# mkudffs /dev/hdc
> ...

 

You'll get the extents error if the disk is mounted when you run mkudffs.. btw, this thread is about dvd+rw without packet writing. 

if you want packet writing see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1941111#1941111

I have it working fine on development-sources-2.6.10-r1 with no patches.

mvh

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *fs_mariner wrote:*   

> Also, what kernel are you running?  I get an error running mkudffs and after googling the error I found that some people are saying you need a udf packet-writing patch on your kernel.  Does this sound right?

 

I have a NEC ND-3500AG writer, I'm running 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 and yesterday I burned a DVD 

- with k3b

- without any kernel patches

- without using udf.

BUT:

Trying to burn a normal CD with the recent dvdrtools (dvdrecord) gives me an error that the device "ATAPI:/dev/hdc" selected by k3b is invalid and no SCSI device could be found. The recent cdrecord tool didn't have this issue any longer - is the cdrecord version used by dvdrtools an older one?

Whats the difference between dvdrtools and dvd+rw-tools?

Is dvd+rw-tools used only for DVD+ media?

----------

## Headrush

 *andyknownasabu wrote:*   

> yesterday I burned a DVD 
> 
> - with k3b
> 
> - without any kernel patches
> ...

 

K3B uses growisofs for burning DVDs. As such that is why udf is not needed when using K3B. To write to DVD+/-RW in a true random access way like "normal" filesystems, you need udf support.

 *andyknownasabu wrote:*   

> Trying to burn a normal CD with the recent dvdrtools (dvdrecord) gives me an error that the device "ATAPI:/dev/hdc" selected by k3b is invalid and no SCSI device could be found. The recent cdrecord tool didn't have this issue any longer - is the cdrecord version used by dvdrtools an older one?
> 
> Whats the difference between dvdrtools and dvd+rw-tools?
> 
> Is dvd+rw-tools used only for DVD+ media?

 

Check out http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/, it explains all this stuff in better detail.

I do not use dvdrtools at all. K3B uses cdrecord, cdrdao, and growisofs to handle all possible burning requirements.

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *jubenvi wrote:*   

> Check out http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/, it explains all this stuff in better detail.
> 
> I do not use dvdrtools at all. K3B uses cdrecord, cdrdao, and growisofs to handle all possible burning requirements.

 

I just decided the same and I'm unmerging dvdrtools and re-emerging cdrtools right at the moment...  :Wink: 

Thanks for your answer.

----------

## Cintra

Hei

looking up app-cdr/dvdrtools with Porthole one reads:

"A fork of cdrtools, including DVD support.

Fork of cdrtools with DVD-writing capabilities. Needs scsi-emu, so ATAPI won't work"

regards

Edit: I don't use dvdrtools either

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Hei
> 
> looking up app-cdr/dvdrtools with Porthole one reads:
> 
> "A fork of cdrtools, including DVD support.
> ...

 

Ups, thanks for your answer - I didn't see that  :Wink: 

----------

## ()

 *Cintra wrote:*   

>  *() wrote:*   I have the exact same problem, nitro-sources-2.6.10-r4 kernel and a NEC nd-3500 writer. From what I understood I shouldn't have to set up the device for packet writing (the solution I found by googling suggests this)? 
> 
> You'll get the extents error if the disk is mounted when you run mkudffs.. btw, this thread is about dvd+rw without packet writing.

 Jeg vet, jeg vet  :Wink: 

The dvd is not mounted, I simply issued mkudffs --spartable=2 --media-type=cdrw /dev/hda and received the same error as fs_mariner. Looking it up on google, the only solution I found was to set up a packet device and let mkudffs work its magic on that.

----------

## Headrush

 *() wrote:*   

> The dvd is not mounted, I simply issued mkudffs --spartable=2 --media-type=cdrw /dev/hda and received the same error as fs_mariner. Looking it up on google, the only solution I found was to set up a packet device and let mkudffs work its magic on that.

 

Did you just try mkudffs /dev/hda without the spartable option?

The option spartable= implies --media-type=cdrw, so its redundant in your command line options.

Do you have packet writing enabled in your kernel also?

Do you have the latest udftools? 1.0.0-b4?

----------

## ()

Same problem with mkudffs without options, packet writing is enabled, udftools-1.0.0b-r4.

----------

## Headrush

 *() wrote:*   

> Same problem with mkudffs without options, packet writing is enabled, udftools-1.0.0b-r4.

 

Can you try without the packet writing support compiled into your kernel?

Is the media blank?

 It could be that you are formatting a DVD that was formatted or had previous info from another session. Although a format should erase everything, maybe this is causing some problems. I have some DVDs I had problems with trying packet writing, I'll test and see if I can format them.

----------

## ()

I could try with packet writing disabled, this DVD-RW should be a total virgin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ()

Nah, the problem remains. The media is DVD+RW, not -RW as I stated earlier, if it makes any difference.

----------

## mvr_rennes

 *() wrote:*   

> Nah, the problem remains. The media is DVD+RW, not -RW as I stated earlier, if it makes any difference.

 

I'm having the same problem with a CDRW. I've tried without setting up packet writing, and it doesn't work. Later I've tried with packet writing enabled and set up for my dvdrw drive, and it doesn't work either.

I even get that message if no media is on the drive.

FWIW, I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-r4, and a pioneer dvr-108.

----------

## Headrush

 *mvr_rennes wrote:*   

> I'm having the same problem with a CDRW. I've tried without setting up packet writing, and it doesn't work. Later I've tried with packet writing enabled and set up for my dvdrw drive, and it doesn't work either.
> 
> I even get that message if no media is on the drive.
> 
> FWIW, I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-r4, and a pioneer dvr-108.

 

This is about DVD writing only. This applies to DVD+RW media only.Last edited by Headrush on Tue Jan 24, 2006 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mvr_rennes

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *mvr_rennes wrote:*   I'm having the same problem with a CDRW. I've tried without setting up packet writing, and it doesn't work. Later I've tried with packet writing enabled and set up for my dvdrw drive, and it doesn't work either.
> 
> I even get that message if no media is on the drive.
> 
> FWIW, I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-r4, and a pioneer dvr-108. 
> ...

 

Ok, didn't know that, but the problem lies elsewhere, since it gives that error even with no media in the drive.

----------

## z3ro

I get the same "trying to change type of multiple extents" when trying "mkudffs /dev/hdc"  :Sad: 

I have packet writing enabled in my kernel. Damn, this is really annoying - all I want to do is burn some UDF dvd images I have - they are DVD4 - I know you can't burn DVD9 without a dual-layer burner.

----------

## Headrush

 *Z3RO 0 wrote:*   

> I get the same "trying to change type of multiple extents" when trying "mkudffs /dev/hdc" 
> 
> I have packet writing enabled in my kernel. Damn, this is really annoying - all I want to do is burn some UDF dvd images I have - they are DVD4 - I know you can't burn DVD9 without a dual-layer burner.

 

I get that mutilple extents error when I try using a DVD that previously  had be written to by a different system. (growisofs, packet).

You guys did say you were using clean media, so I'm going to enable packet writing in my kernel and see if that causes any problems.

Will see if I can help find the problem.

----------

## z3ro

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *Z3RO 0 wrote:*   I get the same "trying to change type of multiple extents" when trying "mkudffs /dev/hdc" 
> 
> I have packet writing enabled in my kernel. Damn, this is really annoying - all I want to do is burn some UDF dvd images I have - they are DVD4 - I know you can't burn DVD9 without a dual-layer burner. 
> 
> I get that mutilple extents error when I try using a DVD that previously  had be written to by a different system. (growisofs, packet).
> ...

 

This dvd was blank, actually: I just opened the sealed packet and put it in the drive right before I tried the "mkudffs /dev/hdc" command.

----------

## Cintra

Don't you need this first, or is it only for packet writing?

```
# dvd+rw-format /dev/hdc

* DVDÂ±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 4.10.

* 4.7GB DVD+RW media detected.

* formatting 0.4//
```

mvh

----------

## Jik

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Don't you need this first, or is it only for packet writing?
> 
> ```
> # dvd+rw-format /dev/hdc
> 
> ...

 

It was useful for me, I think it's true. So respect topic author I got it workable without any patches.

----------

## Headrush

Everything seemed to working fine until my last two DVDs.

Both have many thousands of file.

Checking the listing of each with

```
ls -l
```

show several problems.

 Many of the files give a permission denied error.

 Several of the folders appear as an empty file with the same error.

Weird thing is the both the original and dvd copy show they are taking the same amount of files/directory and space, even though I can't access the ones on the DVD.  :Sad: 

----------

## tytus

I can't get it to work  :Sad:  . This is despite the fact that I have also DRU-540A unit!

```
 hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=SONY DVD RW DRU-540A, FwRev=1.0a, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=1024kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:383,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode
```

I wonder if my problems are caused by the lowever version of firmware (FwRev=1.0a vs. FwRev2.1a on Headrush's unit). Is it possible to upgrade firmware version on a DVD drive?

This are the simple steps that I tried:

```
promanus@romanus promanus $ dvd+rw-format -force /dev/hdc

* DVD±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 4.10.

* 4.7GB DVD+RW media detected.

* formatting \

promanus@romanus promanus $ mkudffs /dev/hdc

start=0, blocks=16, type=RESERVED 

start=16, blocks=3, type=VRS 

start=19, blocks=237, type=USPACE 

start=256, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 

start=257, blocks=16, type=PVDS 

start=273, blocks=1, type=LVID 

start=274, blocks=2294573, type=PSPACE 

start=2294847, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 

start=2294848, blocks=239, type=USPACE 

start=2295087, blocks=16, type=RVDS 

start=2295103, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 

promanus@romanus promanus $ sudo mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvdrw
```

This went with no glitches. However,  subseqently I had strange errors when writing to the DVD:

```
promanus@romanus dvdrw $ mkdir promanus

mkdir: cannot create directory `promanus': Input/output error
```

or when trying to rsync a part of my home dir:

```
rsync error: received SIGUSR1 or SIGINT (code 20) at rsync.c(249)

rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 69 bytes: phase "unknown": Broken pipe

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(666)
```

Have anybody else seen these kinds of erros or is it just me?

----------

## Cintra

Hei tytus

I had many frustrating, content-destructive errors with this method, so I now use UDF packet-writing, with great success.

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-173263-start-50.html

See also http://www.css.ap.sony.com/consumer/template/DDSummary.aspx?Id=35686 ref upgrade to 1.0b

Headrush's unit was a DRU-500A, FwRev=2.1a

regards

----------

## tytus

I upgraded firmware of my SONY DVD RW DRU-540A drive to 1.0b. This is the newest firmware for my drive (I was mistaken to say that I have the same drive as Headrush - he has DRU-500A and I have DRU-540A). Unfortunately, the upgrade did not change anything - I have lots of error in my log when trying to burn:

```
Feb 27 18:05:34 [kernel] hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCompl\

ete Error }

                - Last output repeated 457 times -

Feb 27 18:07:16 [kernel] hdc: tray open

Feb 27 18:07:17 [kernel] hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCompl\

ete Error }

                - Last output repeated 12 times -

Feb 27 18:07:17 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 12456

Feb 27 18:07:17 [kernel] hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCompl\

ete Error }

                - Last output repeated 24 times -

Feb 27 18:07:23 [kernel] hdc: command error: error=0x54

Feb 27 18:07:23 [kernel] hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekCompl\

ete Error }

    
```

Headrush could you be so nice and post your kernel config. There is still a very small chance that all these problems are caused by my config. Even though I have to admit that this is rather long shot. On the other hand I am surprised that there are such a big changes between 500A unit and 540A! 

Thanks in advance.

P.S. I have also tried packet writing for the same drive. Results were very similar.

----------

## tanisek

Could someone explain me, what is the difference between

using DVD-RW discs i a way described in this topic,

and in this howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW

Whats the difference between packet-writing or not packet writing,

if both are referred as UDF?  :Smile: 

Which strategy is better?

----------

## niltonvolpato

I have problems with large files  :Sad: 

This worked for me only for small files. For files larger than 1GB (approx), the copy operation will fail with "no space left on device", which is not true, since I still can copy smaller files, and df shows there is free space.

```
nilton@qubit nilton $ df -h /mnt/dvdrw

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    4.4G  1.0G  3.4G  23% /mnt/dvdrw

```

Anybody experienced this? There is any successful copy of files larger than 1 GB?

----------

## Cintra

 *niltonvolpato wrote:*   

> I have problems with large files 
> 
> This worked for me only for small files. For files larger than 1GB (approx), the copy operation will fail with "no space left on device", which is not true, since I still can copy smaller files, and df shows there is free space.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, thats why I went back to packet-writing, which for me works like a charm. 

I listen daily to music on dvd, and have tested kdsl to dvd, both using packet-writing.

see the thread mentioned above and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-173263-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-packet+writing-start-50.html..

Mvh

----------

## eamonn

i get errors when formating a DVD-RW 

when i do 

```

dvd+rw-format /dev/hdb

```

i get

```

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 1

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 8

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 2

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 12

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 3

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 16

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 4

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 20

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 5

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 24

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 6

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 28

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 7

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 32

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 8

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 36

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 9

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 40

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 10

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 44

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 11

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 48

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 12

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 52

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 13

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 56

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 14

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 60

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 15

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 64

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 16

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 68

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 17

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 72

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 18

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 76

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 19

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 80

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 20

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 84

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 21

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 88

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 22

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 92

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 23

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 96

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 24

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 100

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 25

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 104

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 26

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 108

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 27

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 112

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 28

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 116

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 29

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 120

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 30

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 124

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 31

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 1

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 1

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

```

----------

## Cintra

what do you get running

```
dvd+rw-format /dev/hdb
```

with no media in the drive?

Mvh

Edit: did you mean DVD-RW media?

http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

----------

## eamonn

i put dvd-rw in my previous post.

when i do dvd+rw-format /dev/hdb with no disc in the drive i get 

```

* DVD±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 4.10.

:-( mounted media doesn't appear to be DVD±RW or DVD-RAM

```

to the terminal and nothing in dmesg

----------

## Cintra

try using dvd+rw media

mvh

----------

## eamonn

i have done.  i have one disc which was written in a pc and i cannot write to it.  when i try to format it i get

* DVD±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 4.10.

 :Sad:  mounted media doesn't appear to be DVD±RW or DVD-RAM

and nothing in demsg.

----------

## Cintra

I forgot to ask what kernel version you are using? Packet/UDF writing only started working around 2.6.10 if I remember right. 

Did you try

```
# dvd+rw-format /dev/hdc -force
```

and do you have a line like this in fstab

```

#/dev/hdc   /mnt/udfwrite   udf   noauto,noatime,unhide,users,rw  0 0 

```

 and in .config

```
CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

```

and do you have udftools installed?

mvh

Edit: finally, do you have packet writing configured in 'block devices' in the kernel

```
CDROM_PKTCDVD
```

Another thing I mentioned in one of the many posts above was that a lot of my trouble getting packet/udf writing to work was due to bad media, used many times with 'inCD' on XP. I gave up pure UDF and have since used packet writing on a daily basis, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-173263-start-50.html

----------

## eamonn

i am using linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r8

and have udf support built in.

i have 

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y 

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y 

i have udfutils but i cannot find

CDROM_PKTCDVD 

in my kernel

----------

## Cintra

Hei eamonn

you need to upgrade your kernel in order to use packet writing, which is what I would advise, thats no doubt why you cant find CDROM_PKTCDVD, though there might be a patch to enable your version to do some sort of UDF writing.. I seem to remember seeing something about that in a wiki referred to either in this or the packet writing thread link above. 

Mvh

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW#Building_the_kernel

Not sure if one of these would help.. http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/patches/packet/2.6/

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

I followed your clear instructions and it all worked out for me.  Thanks  I am a newbie and this is my first dvdrw a LG and I used a cheap memorex 1x-4x RW disk.

I dragged and drop 50MB of music in kde.  Hope it keeps up.

One thing I have noticed is that I don't have dvdrtools installed because it is block by cdrtools, but this does not seem to matter.  I have cdrtools and cdrecord-prodvd if that make a difference.  I had a problem before and I reemerged k3b with newuse variables i.e cdr and dvdr and that solved that problem.

I must try k3b again and see if these new settings have caused any problems there, keep my fingers crossed.

Lmcogs

----------

## lmcogs

Hi 

Amendment to last post I do have app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8 tools installed.

lmcogs

----------

## eamonn

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Hei eamonn
> 
> you need to upgrade your kernel in order to use packet writing, which is what I would advise, thats no doubt why you cant find CDROM_PKTCDVD, though there might be a patch to enable your version to do some sort of UDF writing.. I seem to remember seeing something about that in a wiki referred to either in this or the packet writing thread link above. 
> 
> Mvh
> ...

 

hiya, thanks for your help so far.  I have installed a new kernel and added support for the things you said and when i do dvd+rw-format /dev/hdb i get the same message of 

* DVD±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 4.10.

 :Sad:  mounted media doesn't appear to be DVD±RW or DVD-RAM

Just to clear things up so far i have done :

installed the drive physically

installed udftools

installed dvd+rw-tools

compiled a new kernel building in all the options outlined above

rewritten my fstab file

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1
> 
> /dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 0
> 
> /dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0
> ...

 

where am i going wrong?? btw, i am using an atapi burner without scsi emulation.

----------

## Cintra

Do you have the media unloaded when you try to format it?

Have you tried new dvd+rw media? i.e. not previously used on XP..

The media you were using above could well be faulty.

It could be interesting to see the results of:

```
dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdx
```

If & when you do manage to format the media follow up with

```
# mkudffs /dev/hdx
```

then you should be able to mount and write to it.

Are you trying still to get UDF writing to work, rather than packet-writing?

If so, I'm a poor source of help..

Perhaps anyone with long-term success using this method could help..?

Mvh

----------

## Cintra

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> Hi 
> 
> Amendment to last post I do have app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8 tools installed.
> 
> lmcogs

 

You have UDF writing to DVD+RW media working OK? 

Still?

Mvh

----------

## eamonn

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Do you have the media unloaded when you try to format it?
> 
> Have you tried new dvd+rw media? i.e. not previously used on XP..
> 
> The media you were using above could well be faulty.
> ...

 

i only have one dvd+rw which was burnt using nero on an nt4 machine and i have loads of (blank) DVD-rw and some (blank) dvd+r

the disc is in the drive when i call the format command and it still doesnt work.  should it be in the drive at the time???

I am not sure if i am trying packet or non packet.  i just want to put data onto a dvd-rw.

should i try scsi emulation?????

----------

## Cintra

Sorry, I should have said unmounted not unloaded of course..

Btw, how about the output of dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdb?

----------

## eamonn

it is unmounted.

dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdb

INQUIRY:                [BENQ    ][DVD DD DW1620   ][B7P9]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 :Sad:  no media mounted, exiting...

and dmesg reads

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 720435344

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 720623864

sda: Current: sense key=0x0

    ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 755080640

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 755068616

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785688

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785696

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785704

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785712

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785720

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785728

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785736

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785744

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785752

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785760

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 754785768

----------

## Cintra

Hei eamonn

Doesn't look good  :Sad: 

Do you have the possibility to try your dw1620 on another system, XP for example?

I've been reading about it on CDfreaks forum and there was talk of a bad death rate...

B7V9 is the latest firmware for the drive, but it makes sense to check the drive on another system before any firmware upgrade.

Mvh

----------

## lmcogs

Cintra

Still  have UDF writing to DVD+RW media working OK.  Desktop device icons one dvdrw for writing and dvdro for  reading.  Drag and drop working ok!

However tried to drag and drop 3GB folder of mp3 songs and it is taking a long time.  It starts then stalls, then starts again and then stalls again and goes on like this until I gave up at 9% afer about an hour.

lmcogs

----------

## Cintra

Hei lmcogs

Thats pretty much my experience with UDF writing.. very slow writing, stalls, hangs, inability to unmount or eject, and if I remember correctly content access was lost too. 

I have stuck with packet-writing since the last hang... and see no good reason to try pure UDF again.

Mvh

----------

## eamonn

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Hei eamonn
> 
> Doesn't look good 
> 
> Do you have the possibility to try your dw1620 on another system, XP for example?
> ...

 

hiya, i tried it in a win xp machine and burnt a dvd-r very slowly.  it would not except dvd-rw or dvd+rw so i sent it back.  what drive would you recommend?

----------

## Cintra

I have used NEC burners for a number of years now, and currently have the ND-3520a, which I have flashed with the latest firmware via CDfreaks.. there's an ND-3540 out now too. 

Quality of the media you buy is also important. CDfreaks has lots of info on media and burners, see http://club.cdfreaks.com/

Better luck with your next burner!

Mvh

----------

## eamonn

i know a lot about the media. i worked for a media distributor for a few years.  its just the bloody writers.  

i will try and pick up an nec if i can.

cheers!

----------

## pilo

I too experienced very slow and apparently broken file transfers using UDF, though formatting was a breeze, using cdmrw from this site: http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/axboe/tools/cdmrw.c

Compile it with: gcc cdmrw.c -o cdmrw -I/usr/src/linx/include (if using 2.6-series of linux-headers)

Format with: ./cdmrw -d /dev/hdX -f full

I shall try packetwriting too, but technically, it looked more cumbersome than direct UDF-writing.  :Confused: 

----------

